
Gently break out of your filter bubble with this app - gnicholas
https://www.fastcoexist.com/3067311/fund-this/gently-break-out-of-your-bubble-with-this-app-that-acclimates-you-to-different-vie
======
loafa
I'm a pretty big fan of realclearpolitics, which makes a point of alternating
between links from opposite perspectives in its news section, often making for
amusing juxtapositions.

Unfortunately most people aren't interested in breaking out of their filter
bubbles --- after all, those people on the other side of politics are just so
stupid, and wrong, and probably evil, so why listen to them?

~~~
gnicholas
Creator here — there are actually a decent number of folks who have expressed
an interest in finding news sources from the "other side".

For some, this is because they were shocked by the election results (Brexit,
Trump) and want to understand what people on the other side are thinking so
that they can try to find common ground.

For others, it's very much an opposition research play — they've realized that
if they don't know what news (or "news") is circulating on the "other side",
then they can't effectively combat it.

It's true that there are many people who have no interest in reading news that
doesn't make them feel right/smart, and we're not trying to tell folks that
they •should• feel this way. We're just building something for people who have
decided that they want to get a view from the other side, either for their own
personal edification, or to be aware of how the "other side" is positioning
things.

